# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  غیرانتفاعی مشهد

## elL

سلام دوستان کسی میدونه علوم تغذیه غیرانتفاعی مشهد رو حداکثر با چه رتبه ای میشه قبول شد؟ممنون میشم پاسخ بدین

----------


## elL

دوستان اگه میشه پاسخ بدین خیلی نگرانم

----------


## Saeede_Sh

سلام
اگر منظورتون غیر انتفاهی وارستگان مشهد هست طبق سایت کانون کنکور 94 از منطقه 1 تا حدود 8000 و منطقه 2 تا حدود 20000 و منطقه 3 ت حدود 15000 قبول شدن. رتبه ها که گفتم در سهمیه بود نه کشوری...
خودتون هم میتونید برید دقیقتر چک کنید.

----------


## elL

بعد یه سوال الان اطلاعیه ای که تو سازمانسنجش زدن شامل این دانشگاه هم میشه؟

----------

